# Just Purchased 2005 Rss



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

I just made a deal on an immaculate 2005 RSS from my local dealer. I meet them on Friday for the orientation and final walk through after detailing, etc. All appliances are guaranteed to be working and trailer in great shape. We are leaving that afternoon for a short weekend camping trip. Is there anything I should be looking for during the orientation or camping trip? We are upgrading from a pop up so really don't know what to look for. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. You could click here --> PDI to get OC's pre-delivery inspection to take with you.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats on your TT! For your quick trip, be sure you have at least, a sewer hose, fresh water hose, water pressure reducer, propane, water, and of course, TP....









Also, Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! I also moved up from a popup to my 301BQ a little over a year ago and love it. It would take me an hour to setup the popup and get everything hooked up. My OB can be setup in about 20 min. Make sure you check all of the appliances out completely during your first outing. The PDI checklist is a really good way to make sure everything is looked at.


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard. I too just bought a 25rss used just over a month ago. my second outback !! Have someone independent from the dealer look it over if you are concerned. Make sure your electric slide seals are in good shape. Brakes/ bearings would be another area to make sure you are in good shape. I store my 25rss with slides closed. If you have questions just ask.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The 25RSS was a very popular model! Everyone is on the mark about your first camping trip. This is going to be different from your pop-up and I am sure you'll be pleasantly surprised. The PDI list is a great help, and my wife and I have put together a list of things/essentials when stocking up. The list comes from previous posts here on outbackers with our own additions.

It is pretty extensive, nuts and bolts sort of list! If you'd thuink you like to have it, send me a PM I will send it along to you.

Good luck! Welcome to Outbackers!!

Eric


----------



## YankeeDad (Aug 8, 2011)

Make sure your black water and gray water handles are labeled correctly on the outside of the unit. This was a common problem in the early 2000's and made for some sticky situations if a camper didn't know....


----------

